# Mulm - Quick question regarding new tank setup



## Steve Smith (20 Apr 2008)

Hey gang...  Not sure where to post this, perhaps under fert dosing, perhaps planting, perhaps general 

Anyhow.  I'm setting up and moving plants from an established tank to new tank today.  I wondered how long you can leave mulm without covering/filling the tank?  As I understand it we put mulm into the substrate to get bacteria to the roots and such, to kick start the whole nutrient cycle (along with doing other things).  I assume this means I'd have to get it sorted out in a reasonable amount of time, much like when maintaining an external filter, ie not leaving it for too long.

Any recommendations or advice on this?

Many thanks 

Edit:  I'm using completely new substrate and tetraplant, so not moving any of the old substrate...


----------



## Ed Seeley (20 Apr 2008)

I've moved it to the substrate section as you do tend to use the mulm in new substrates!!!

As well as maturing the substrate, adding mulm also increases the organic material in the substrate.  It first became used, AFAIK, as a replacement or addition to Powersand with Aquasoil.  That has peat and other nutrients to boost the fertility of the substrate in theory...

Bacteria are very tough organisms.  Personally I think we are too careful when dealing with them.  I have had sponge filters that have dried out and I've added them to quarantine tanks, expecting to have to cycle them, only to find the filter has started working well after a few days!  I think you'll be fine leaving the mulm for a few days or even longer.  Especially if you're thinking of just leaving it in the bottom of a tank or something.  I wouldn't seal it in a bottle or something denying oxygen to them.


----------



## Steve Smith (20 Apr 2008)

Thanks Ed, thats reassuring   I was only thinking about leaving it for several hours, while I wash and prep the new sand i'm using


----------



## Ed Seeley (20 Apr 2008)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Thanks Ed, thats reassuring   I was only thinking about leaving it for several hours, while I wash and prep the new sand i'm using



I left mine for around 5 hours (I think!) while setting up my Rio tank and then mixed it with some old peat, Powersand Special and layered it under the Aquasoil.  The results are pretty good IMO!


----------

